# Hering einsalzen/Rezepte



## Spocht (23. November 2018)

Moin.
Ich würde gerne nächstes Jahr meine Heringe selber einzalzen. Also selber Matjes machen. Komischerweise findet man dazu nicht viel im Netz. Ich habe auch Angst da was falsch zu machen.
Manche Leute fackeln da glaub ich nicht lange und hauen die einfach in salz rein.
Habe schon versucht mit fertigem Matjesreifer selber Matjes zu machen, hat aber nicht besonders geschmeckt. 
Habe dieses Rezept gefunden: https://www.fettich.de/fisch/1854-gruene-heringe-selbst-einlegen-paleo-lowcarb
Ist nicht original Matjes, aber wenns schmeckt. 
Wenn mal jemand ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen würde, wäre ich echt froh.
Es geht mir auch eher um kleine Mengen von ca. 3kg. Könnte noch zwei Seiten schreiben, aber ich denke viele wissen worum es geht und haben das selbe Problem.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. November 2018)

ähm...das Rezept ist ja grausig. Was soll das werden? Salzhering auf Bismarck Art?
Das hat nichts- aber auch gar nichts mit dem Matjes zu tun.
Dabei gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder die herkömmliche oder die industrielle Art.
Der Geschmack des fertigen Matjes ist auch sehr stark vom Hering abhängig.
Hier spielt die Fangzeit eine ganz große Rolle.
Herbst-und Winterheringe sind ideal, da sie für den Winter ordentlich Fett angesammelt haben. Heringe aus dem Frühjahr (März-Mai) hingegen sind weniger schmackhaft, da diese durch das Laichgeschäft  Fett abgebaut haben.
Je Fetter der Fisch, desto besser das Ergebnis.
Norwegische Heringe sind am besten. Die gibt es in einigen Supermärkten-fix und fertig ausgenommen und entgrätet.
Dann allerdings eignen diese sich dann nicht mehr für die herkömmliche Art der Herstellung.
Also: frische Heringe kehlen (ich mache zusätzlich noch die Kiemen raus) und die Eingeweide herausziehen.
In die Bauchhöhle dann etwas Salz geben.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll. In eine Hand den Hering- in der anderen etwas Salz. Den Hering mit Salz "bewerfen" und eben so, dass auch Salz in den Bauchraum kommen kann.
Ich mach da keine Wissenschaft draus. Einfach Bauchgefühl. Die Holländer machen ca 4 % Salz dran- die Emder 10-12%
Der Hering wird dann mit den anderen Heringen in einen Eimer geschichtet.
Dieser Eimer kommt dann in den Kühlschrank und wird mindestens einmal am Tag bewegt, damit sich die enstehende Lake verteilen kann.
Wichtig ist, dass die Heringe innen *nicht* peinlichst genau gesäubert werden. Im Bauchinneren befinden sich (wie in jedem Lebewesen) Enzyme.
Diese werden von der Bauchspeicheldrüse gebildet. Die BSPD wirst du beim Hering nicht finden. Ist also ein Märchen, dass die drin bleiben muss. Die Enzyme sorgen für eine Spaltung des Eiweißes.
Nichts anderes macht unser Körper wenn er verwest.
Das Salz allerdings hat dann eine Konservierende Wirkung. Und genau diesen Punkt zwischen Verwesung und Konservierung zu finden , ist eben das Geheimnis.
Der Eimer bleibt mindestens 2 Wochen im Kühlschrank. Es gibt Leute die lassen den Hering 6 Wochen reifen.
Ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Salzgehalt.
Nach der Reifezeit wird der Hering abgespült und geputzt. Also: Kopf ab, und entgrätet. Idealerweise hat man dann ein Doppelfilet mit Schwanz-ohne Gräte.
Wie das geht siehst du in diesem Video .






Handarbeit macht ihn so teuer, weil das aufwändig ist.  Außerdem ist bei Handarbeit immer die Gefahr, dass sich Keime bilden und verteilen können. Erst recht im Privaten Bereich.
Einfacher geht's mit dem Matjesreifer.
Die Enzyme sind hier von Papaya und Ananas (Papain)
Entscheidend für die Qualität des Matjes ,ist der Salzgehalt der Lake und natürlich auch wieder der Fettgehalt des Herings.
Auf 1 Liter Wasser nehme ich 80 Gramm Salz. Mehr ist MIR zu viel.
Nimmt man die bereits erwähnten Norwegischen Heringe und gibt diese gefrostet in die Lake, so hat man eher feste Matjes.
Taut man diese vorher auf, sind die so weich, wie man sie aus dem Handel kennt.....nur eben nicht so ekelhaft Salzig.
Die Lake mit den Fischen kommt auch wieder in den Kühlschrank bzw Keller und wird mindestens einmal am Tag bewegt.
Nach 5 Tagen ist die Reifung beendet. Ich hab meine Heringe schon mal im Keller vergessen und nach 14 Tagen wieder entdeckt....war auch kein Problem.
Ich esse die Heringe nach "Matjes Art" lieber, als die originalen. Hier hab ich immer im Hinterstübchen: wenn hier was falsch gelaufen ist, sitzt du die nächsten Tage auf dem Klo.
Bezugsquelle Matjesreifer: www.matjes-hering.de


----------



## Spocht (23. November 2018)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Infos.
Du machst die lieber auch mit dem Matjesreifer?
Die Heringe fange ich in Rostock so im Mai, sind dann wahrscheinlich nicht so fett. 
 Nagut, will mir nichts wegholen, dann nehme ich wieder den Matjesreifer. Bevor man die Heringe in den Matjesreifer tut müssen die aber filetiert werden, richtig? 
Noch ne Frage. Wie lange kann man die Heringe im Frost aufbewahren?


----------



## exstralsunder (24. November 2018)

Ja ich nehme auch lieber dern Matjesreifer. Es gibt ja zig Geschmacksrichtungen davon.
Und ja: die Heringe sollten vorher filetiert sein. Willst du Matjes machen, muss dann noch die Haut runter.
Und genau das ist ja der Vorteil beim Matjesreifer. Wenn du deine Heringe im April gefangen hast, machst du die soweit Küchenfertig und frierst die Filets ein.
Jetzt kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob du die Filets braten oder einlegen  (Bismarck/Rollmops) oder eben Matjes machen willst.
Ich persönlich friere Heringe nie länger als ein halbes Jahr ein. Deswegen fange ich im Frühjahr nur Heringe für den ersten Heißhunger und ein paar für die spätere Verwendung.
Mit Sicherheit könnten die noch länger im Frost liegen-ob sie dann noch frisch schmecken, ist eine andere Frage. Ich weiche dann lieber auf die Heringe im Supermarkt aus.


----------



## titi2 (20. Dezember 2018)

Bzgl der fertigen Matjesreifer: Diese sind meistens mit Geschmacksversärkern und Konservierungsstoffen. Die Konservierungsstoffe haben teilweise so ihren Sinn, den Geschmacksverstärker hingegen empfinde ich als sehr stöhrend im Geschmack. Matjes hat ja sowieso einen starken Geschmack warum man da auch noch Glutamat dranmachen muss ist mir ein Rätsel. Beim nächsten mal besoge ich mir auf jedenfall Reifer ohne Geschmacksverstärker.

Matjes "traditionell" habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber das ging auch ab und zu schief bei mir und das Ergebnis war dann sehr eklig :-/ . Evtl hat das was mit dem verwendetetn Salz zu tun, denn im typischen Speizesalz sind immer Zusätze drin um die Rieselfähigkeit zu verbessern, Fluor udn was weiß ich noch. Man muss am besten versuchen ganz ganz billiges Salz zu bekommen, das eben reines Salz ist.

Auch zu erwähnen ist das in Holländischer Matjes ( weniger Salz ) im kommerziellen Umfeld zur Sicherheit bei −45 Grad tiefgefroren werden muss. Das wird wohl seinen Grund haben ...
Bei Matjes mit höherem Salzgehalt ist das aber nicht nötig( siehe auch Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matjes )

Mein Lieblingsrezept für selbstgemachte Matjes:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/matjeshaeppchen-suess-sauer.343842/


----------



## Matze HRO (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe das Thema nochmal hoch geholt. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrung mit der Methode den Hering komplett unausgenommen einzusalzen?


----------



## exstralsunder (22. Februar 2020)

Wozu?
Matjes machst du damit nicht.
Allerhöchstens Salzhering.
Nimm GROBES Meersalz.
Ca 3 Kilo auf 10 Kilo Hering.
Aber wenn du in Rostock wohnst, wirst du doch wohl einen Froster haben? Sooooo weit hast du es ja nicht ans Wasser.


----------



## titi2 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich lege die kleinen Ostseeheringe immer nicht filetiert im Matjesreifer ein. Damit meine ich ohne Kopf und Innereien.
Das "Zerlegen" geht danach sehr einfach. Festgehalten zwischen stumpfem Messer und Daumen die Mittelgräte von Kopf zum Schwanz rausziehen. Das löst sich sehr leicht und alles was an Gräten noch da ist kommt mit raus. Danach Hering einmal gut "auffalten" und dann die Haut mit einem stumpfen Messer( oder den Fingern) vom Kopf zum Schwanz abziehen bzw besser gesagt erst das eine filet von der Haut abziehen und dann das andere. Das geht viel leichter als frisch filetieren,  und beim frisch filetieren bleiben ja auch die ganzen Gräten noch drin.


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich mach immer nach diesem Rezept:  Den Küchenfertigen Salzhering wässern (Zeit je nach Salzgehalt). Die Milch und die saure Sahne verrühren. Den Apfel schälen, Kerngehäuse entfernen, vierteln und in dünne Scheiben schneiden Zwiebeln schälen und in Ringe schneiden. Gurken in Stifte schneiden. Alles in die Milch Sahne Mischung geben, Lorbeerblätter und Gewürzkörner zufügen und mit Zucker und Essig abschmecken zum Schluß Öl dazu geben und unterrühren. Die Heringe in die Marinade legen und im Kühlschrank zugedeckt über Nacht durchziehen lassen. Dazu gibt es Pellkartoffeln. Guten Appetit


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Ich verwende auch fast immer den Matjesreifer. Einfach vorher die Haut runter. Dann braten und einlegen oder Matjes draus machen. Egal wie, ich liebe Matjes.


----------

